# saccade video M6 replay TF1 avec safari



## skynet59 (31 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
Je me suis offerts il y a peu un Mac mini serveur afin de l'utiliser en tant que media center sur la TV. Je rencontre un problème de saccade lorsque je veux regarder des vidéos en streaming sur TF1 ou M6 replay avec safari. Pour toutes les autres vidéos streaming style Daylimotion ou Youtube, je n'ai aucun problème. J'ai réinstallé safari et flash player mais sans succès. J'ai également essayé en désactivant l'accélération matériel. Je possède aussi un mac book pro avec lequel je ne rencontre pas le problème. Le mac book pro est en wifi avec une carte graphique NVIDIA 9400M tandis que le mac mini est en ethernet avec un processeur graphique NVIDIA 320M. Je suis sur dartybox 30 mégas. Je ne sais pas si c'est renseignements seront utiles. Avez vous une idée du problème? Merci d'avance.


----------



## skynet59 (4 Novembre 2010)

Personne ne peut m'aider?


----------



## istéphanoi42 (6 Novembre 2010)

Je te rassure (ou pas), je suis dans le même cas que toi avec mon macbook.


----------



## skynet59 (7 Novembre 2010)

Bizzare mon MacBook n'a pas le problème. Pourtant c'est la même version de safari que mon mac mini et la même version de flash player. La seule chose différente c'est que mon mac book est équipé d'une Nvidia 9400M tandis que le mac mini a un processeur graphique 320M. Je pense que cela doit venir de là.


----------

